# Lost paddle Gore



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

Took the worst swim of my life yesterday, Kirschbaum's. Lost my Werner Powerhouse with red blades at the lower crux; paddle might be wedged in that sievey crap near the bottom-left of the rapid. If anybody happens to find it, that would be sweet. It had a Werner sticker and my name and number on it.
Thanks.
-Mike G


----------



## DangerousDave (Apr 11, 2007)

*Your swim and lost gear*

There will be beer at the frat house for 40 year olds on Friday. I gotta hear this one.


----------

